# what's wrong with this picture?



## bairdco (Feb 4, 2011)

is it just me? or does this bike look a little small...

http://cgi.ebay.com/Antique-Columbia-adult-Bicycle-/180621237172?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a0ddd5bb4


----------



## IJamEcono (Feb 4, 2011)

Yes it does look small. This looks more appropriate...

http://cgi.ebay.com/1952-COLUMBIA-SCALE-MODEL-BIKE-/280623471392?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4156765b20


----------



## Flat Tire (Feb 4, 2011)

Ha! Looks like its sitting on a window sill to me.....


----------



## bairdco (Feb 4, 2011)

and for the low, low price of only $935, (plus 100 for shipping) you can't go wrong!


----------



## yewhi (Feb 4, 2011)

Dang it!  The listing was removed before I got to see it.  Which one of you called his bluff?


----------



## fordsnake (Feb 4, 2011)

I asked the seller for the bike's frame size, but I never heard back...I'm not really sure why he didn't respond?


----------



## bairdco (Feb 4, 2011)

i emailed him, too. asked what size wheels it had. also told him even if it was a real bike, it's a repro made in the 90's and _still_ not worth a grand.

didn't get a reply.

could you imagine if someone actually bought that thing? you're all excited and then a shoebox-sized package comes in the mail with your new toy in it.

the guy better not have a return address...


----------



## ozzmonaut (Feb 4, 2011)

I wanted to see it it as well, but the listing was pulled. What if he really thought a model was worth that much?


----------



## fordsnake (Feb 4, 2011)

It was a scam...I'm certain the buyer knew exactly the value of what he had. There are and have always been predatory sellers on eBay taking advantage of unsuspecting buyers...it wasn't that long ago that an eBay seller was offering a large Plasma TV for top dollar, when the unbeknownst buyer received the goods, it was an envelope and enclosed was the ad for the plasma TV. The con was how the words were articulated in the posting!!!  As the old adage goes; buyers beware!


----------

